

Secure Boot complaint filed against Microsoft - Nux
http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Secure-Boot-complaint-filed-against-Microsoft-1830714.html

======
xxdesmus
So let me get this right: Microsoft wants to secure their own OS and ...shame
on them, that's anti-competitive. Then those same trolls will gloat about how
insecure Windows is?

I get it -- it's not cool to like Microsoft, but they do in fact have a right
to secure their OS as they see fit. Don't like it? Go buy a Mac or some other
computer that doesn't include the secure boot option.

Complain/vote with your money -- not some idiotic "this is anti-competitive"
petition.

